
Ask HN: How do you choose a startup to work at? - k00b
My immediate thought is to find people working on problems I find interesting and try to work for them. Is this a good model? I&#x27;ve only ever worked at a medium sized (~50-150 people) company which was acquired by a large dinosuar.
======
ian0
I think your gut was absolutely right. Look for interesting problems. I would
then check the founders out during your interviews (they should be there if
its early stage) and check especially if they are down to earth, pragmatic and
make sure they wont micro-manage.

I would avoid trying to evaluate startups like a VC would. VC's themselves
cant predict success and its their job, so it's unlikely you would be able to.
At most you can guage current "rocket ships" by looking out for extremely
(relative to round stage and vertical) large raises. I would filter out those
startups set up by career finance or well-off folks, as they would be better
at raising money anyway so valuation may not be related to traction. However
note raising lots of money is not a garuntee of success nor does it mean it
will be fun to work there.

------
askafriend
You have to embed deep within startup communities and develop your instinct.
Otherwise you're going in blind. You basically have to think like a VC and
evaluate opportunity, team, trajectory, product, etc. It's more of an art than
a science.

------
khannavid
Money, size (I prefer small startups), culture, interview process... all of
them matter but eventually the most important factor for me is the challenge.
I prefer really challenging jobs and to be honest it's not always the smartest
path...

It can work great, you can make a huge impact on growth of a promising
startup, but it can also fail...

------
SamReidHughes
I would also factor in the quality of the founders. On top of that are
questions general to all tech jobs.

